# Pics of the skidkings "mad march 3-24-12" ride and seattle bike swap meet pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 27, 2012)

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...72CE3F75A8E8424A!103&authkey=!AIdjH40oUmdU3Qc

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE SKIDKINGS ...VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB RIDE ON SATURDAY MAD MARCH 24TH.SUNNY DAY ..YES SUNNY IN THE NORTHWEST.24 RIDERS ,LOTS OF COOLNESS ...VINTAGE TAVS ...HOT RODS ..HOTTIES AND JUST PLAIN FUN....THE OTHER IS SUNDAYS SEATTLE OLD BIKE SWAP MEET ...GREAT TIME WITH LOTS OF COOL STUFF FOR SALE .HI WHEELERS ...RUST ...LIGHT WEIGHTS ...MIDDLEWEIGHTS ...HEAVEYWEIGHTS ...RARE AND THE UNUSUAL....THANKS PHILL,LORI AND THE REST FOR THE GREAT TIME ....

                                               GARY J AND THE SKIDKINGS VBC


----------



## robertc (Mar 27, 2012)

Enjoyed the photos


----------



## Dave K (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like a great day.  Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 27, 2012)

For whatever reason, when I look at pics from swapmeets/rides I end up looking at the people as much as the parts, predicting what CABE folk are in view.
However, when actually at a swap, I am so in the zone, I don't notice much of anything but bicycles.
Chris


----------



## fatbike (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Skidkings. I was sorry too miss the ride but being part of the swap as a vender was extremely fun. Physically and mentally exhausting the I got home, still recovering, to much information and chasing parts that were flying around. i'm glad you got some shots of Ron Summer's booth, Colson, great stuff!


----------



## slick (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. Who was the gentleman with the Colson snap tanks in the display case? He has some parts I need. Also what's the story on the Aerocycle i spied in the background of the overview shot? Was it for sale? How much? Thanks!!

And your ride looked like a blast!! How often do you guys ride? If i'm ever up that way i'd love to ride with you guys. Absolutely loved the maroon and cream Roadmaster with og paint. Very nice bike!!!!!


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Skidkings ride/swap meet*

To answer your questions the aerocycle was in the show not for sale
the roadmaster belongs to our president gary j. Skidkings vbc
we ride every month rain or shine and you are always welcome to join a ride we always have loaner bikes if needed
the colson parts are ron summers you can contact phil marshall here on the cabe about all of rons parts
hope that helped.

Shaun b  skidkings vbc member


----------



## slick (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for the help! Glad the Aerocycle wasn't for sale. And you prez has an awesome bike! Kool color combo too.


----------

